# No oil after rebuild, not even in filter



## Holicori (Sep 8, 2016)

I have a 2008 nissan altima 2.5. I rebuild the engine because it just seemed better to "re-ring" it while I was in there for a head gasket. I buy and flip cars all the time so I have rebuilt quite a few engines prior, around 10+. But never a nissan. I started it the first time after rebuild and I had no oil pressure. The valve train was loud and no oil coming out (I took valve cover off and started the car...nothing). I pulled the oil filter...and even cut it in half with a saw....it was bone dry. 

I took it apart (while inside the car, but basically only the block/crank/pistons still in car). I realized I forgot a washer that was between the upper oil pan and the pump. There was about a 1/8-1/4 inch gap...I figured the pump was just sucking air then. So, I combated this by finding an appropriate sized washer (even RTV'd it, and let it set for 48 hrs). I got it all back together...cranked it over without the exhaust and it sounded smooth. Added exhaust and there if obviously some engine noise. Unscrewed the oil filter and there was no obvious signs of oil. It seems I once again DO NOT have oil. 

I didn't run the car much...maybe a total of 50 seconds. I have heard these cars are hard to get primed (which I did not prime either time!). It does have a new oil pump/timing case. Everything else is clean/good to go. 

Why don't I have oil...not even to the filter? 

I should also say that there was this type of short cylinder gasket thing (maybe 1/2inch long and 1/2inch wide that looked like it was supposed to go inside the block between the oil chains. I didn't use that as it seemed to be pointless....is this something that would affect it? 

Thoughts?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

From your description it sounds like you assembled the engine DRY. Rebuilt engines always need to be pre-oiled prior to starting. In particular, since you installed a new oil pump, it should have been pre-oiled which may be your problem. Make sure the oil pickup has a gasket where it bolts to the oil pump.


----------

